
How to Innovate Right Now - unfoldedorigami
http://www.scottberkun.com/essays/essay-58-how-to-innovate-right-now/
======
SirWart
Sorry, but I don't see how the invention of the spider web and fishing nets
lead to the invention of the internet. The advice is pretty generic (look for
better ways to do things), but the examples are way off mark.

